
The Deep Sweep - grey-area
https://criticalengineering.org/projects/deep-sweep/
======
grey-area
The Deep Sweep is an aerospace probe scanning the otherwise out-of-reach
signal space between land and stratosphere, with special interest placed in
UAV/drone to satellite communication.

Taking the form of a high-altitude weather balloon, tiny embedded computer and
RF equipment, The Deep Sweep project is being developed to function as a low-
cost, aerial signal-intelligence (SIGINT) platform. Intended for assembly and
deployment by public, it enables surveying and studying the vast and often
secretive world of signal in our skies.

~~~
gcb0
what is a signal space?

~~~
grey-area
I'm not related to the project, but I think by _signal space_ they mean simply
an area which signals pass through (and hence can be collected in). By getting
up high they can probably get access to a lot of signals which you wouldn't
see at ground level.

~~~
gcb0
that doesn't make much sense, you can get all frequencies anywhere... unless
signals get trapped in that altitude somehow because of some magnetic field?
then you would have a brand new "layer" for all the usual frequencies...?

~~~
grey-area
Signals are not frequencies and have a finite power and often defined
direction, so every signal is not detectable in every place, particularly at
ground level. Anyway, it looked an interesting project. The text is probably
not written in their first language (hence constructs like 'signal space').

